# Tarp Or Not To Tarp?



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Storing a 30BHDS outside for the winter in Ottawa, Canada (read VERY VERY cold).
What is the recommendation on covering the entire unit in a huge blue tarp? I am concerned about condensation build up. Any thoughts/experience?

Many thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> Storing a 30BHDS outside for the winter in Ottawa, Canada (read VERY VERY cold).
> What is the recommendation on covering the entire unit in a huge blue tarp? I am concerned about condensation build up. Any thoughts/experience?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Bruce


I'd buy a nice expensive cover, or leave it out uncovered. The manufacturer's don't go out of their way to reccommend a cover (instead pointing out that it doesn't need to be covered).

I'm ordering a cover for my trailer this year, but that is mainly to keep it clean.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ill agree again with Nathan. I wouldnt use a tarp. They make some really nice breathable covers with door access etc..

I have also seen them shrinkwraped with vents for airflow. i know nothing of this and how effective it is but might be something worth looking in to.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd also not recommend using a blue tarp. Every experience we have had with using those blue tarps outside long term wasn't good. The wind shreds them and often causes damage to whatever is underneath. As for a proper fitted cover......I've read enough on this forum alone to make me think that delamination and fitted covers may go hand in hand. I have also read on other forums about fitted covers causing damage to the rubber roof. So my vote would be to build a shop to park your camper in or use nothing at all.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

We used a tarp on our popup, mostly to keep it clean, and it helped a lot. It didn't cover the entire trailer, just the roof and the top parts of the sides. We didn't have a problem with condensation but heck, it was a popup, so there wasn't a lot of area to worry about.









HOWEVER, the tarp was anchored down with S-hooks and climbing rope to the frame so it wouldn't flap around, and we're in an area of Maryland where it gets brisk and breezy but never really COLD (or windy).

If you do decide to tarp it, you'll need to secure it with something other than black rubber bungee cords - they will not last the winter. They don't even make it through the winter here (We're still finding S-hooks from those darn things!). You'll also be lucky if the tarp lasts the winter, unless you get a good dose of snow to weight it down - and then it will rub on the corners and edges if it's not really well secured.

I'd vote for a fitted cover as well, I think if you're going to cover it, it's worth the expense - tarps are cheep but you'll need LOTS of them by the time you're done...

Lynne


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Up until the fiver, I always covered with a tarp.. If you do, get one that fits no more than halfway down the sides, that allows air to blow under and eliminate most condensation problems. I also used to tie the ropes on the sides from one side to the other, on the tarp, not to the chassis. This helped with any flexing needed from snow weight. Front and rear, make folds like a wrapping a present and tie off to the frame and that will help it hold snug in wind. If it gets a lot of wind, a tarp might not be the best but where mine is, a tarp worked perfect for many a year and TT's. It was always cleaner in the spring especially if it was still left on during the spring pollen time.

John


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

My $.02 is with the pop-ups we have had ,and there were many, we covered two with tarps. One of the pop-ups had a car top carrier strapped to it, never a problem. 
When we took the car top carrier off and covered it with the same tarp it layed directly on the roof. That following Spring when we opened it up it was full of mildew. 
We found if you lay a tarp directly on the roof with no ventilation under it you will get mildew. With the next pop-up with had an A/C unit but still put a milk crate to keep the tarp off the roof. No problem with mildew.
My guess is mildew is mildew and will grow in a pop-up as well as a tt.

_Brian_


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No cover, when was the last time you saw one covered on the dealers lot??


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Humm, Let me think. Ok I got it. Winter down south where it is warm and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Inspect roof as you winterize...inspect roof when you dewinterizer. No cover.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> No cover, when was the last time you saw one covered on the dealers lot??


Lucky them eh? considering they only have then a season or so at the most, i wouldnt cover mine either. And could you imagine, taking the cover off all those trailers when people are shopping and want to see them...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Inspect roof as you winterize...inspect roof when you dewinterizer. No cover.


In a nutshell thats it.... *INSPECT*. covered or not, check the roof a couple times a year.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> No cover, when was the last time you saw one covered on the dealers lot??


Lucky them eh? considering they only have then a season or so at the most, i wouldnt cover mine either. And could you imagine, taking the cover off all those trailers when people are shopping and want to see them...
[/quote]

Okay how many dealers push selling covers then?? They are needed and desired less then extended warranties. As O_C said all you need to do is inspect and that is what I do but the question was do we need to cover?? Heck you don't need to even treat the roof for it to last well past the normal life of the rest of the trailer.

The full answer to the question for how to store the trailer for the winter.

1 - Have vent covers and leave your vents open 24/7/365, even if there is two foot of snow on the trailer.
2 - Wash and inspect the roof at least twice a year but do a very good job prior to storage because you will be less likely to be in the trailer and find a leak.
3 - Wash and wax the trailer siding twice a year. You can wash it more often if you want.

All that said if you can park it in a barn or shed then do that plus the 3 items above but covers are not a very good use of your time or money.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> No cover, when was the last time you saw one covered on the dealers lot??


Lucky them eh? considering they only have then a season or so at the most, i wouldnt cover mine either. And could you imagine, taking the cover off all those trailers when people are shopping and want to see them...
[/quote]

Okay how many dealers push selling covers then?? They are needed and desired less then extended warranties. As O_C said all you need to do is inspect and that is what I do but the question was do we need to cover?? Heck you don't need to even treat the roof for it to last well past the normal life of the rest of the trailer.

The full answer to the question for how to store the trailer for the winter.

1 - Have vent covers and leave your vents open 24/7/365, even if there is two foot of snow on the trailer.
2 - Wash and inspect the roof at least twice a year but do a very good job prior to storage because you will be less likely to be in the trailer and find a leak.
3 - Wash and wax the trailer siding twice a year. You can wash it more often if you want.

All that said if you can park it in a barn or shed then do that plus the 3 items above but covers are not a very good use of your time or money.
[/quote]
Yep. personal choice whether to cover or not. doing the proper maintenance is the key. Cover it (or not) in a way you feel most comfortable with based on good research. I prefer to keep mine indoors. I also follow all the recommended maintenance schedules and things recommeneded here by our members. If I were to leave it outside id first investigate a good quality breathable cover and make a decision whether it was the right thing. I dont think i would use a tarp. These are just my opinions. Good luck !


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Camping World sells the nice ADCO RV covers for a nice price. They are breathable, but keep the water and snow from touching the trailer. I had one for my pop up and they were nice. However, I do not have one for the OB. I leave it uncovered all year round and have never had a problem (knock on wood). I installed the Maxx air covers so I can leave the vents open all year round to ensure air flow throughout, but that is it. I give the OB a good waxing at some point at the of end September, and spray 303 Protectant on the tires and rubber propane lines. But I would never cover with a tarp as it does not allow proper air flow around the trailer and this can cause mildew to start.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

well, I tried the tarp idea back in the spring. mistake. I wasted time and money and then the front of the outback 'orange peeled'.








Luckily the July sun came and the tarp went, and the Outback smoothed itself back out.








so I learned my lesson. I waxed it just as much. It looks fine now.








I use the Protectall on the roof, cause its easy to apply


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

park in the barn and cover the top with a lumber tarp (free) to keep the bird droppings off .


----------

